# Εισαγωγικά και τελεία σε διάλογο



## eva27 (Jul 22, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σας. Να εκφράσω μια απορία μου σχετικά με το αν πρέπει πάντα να βάζω τελεία μετά τα εισαγωγικά σ' ένα διάλογο ή μένει και "ξεκρέμαστη" μια φράση. Παρακαλώ δείτε το παρακάτω:

«Γεια σου, Τζορτζ!»: Αυτή τη φορά είναι ο Κόμης του Ρόζμπερυ. 
« Η Κόμησσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.»
«Γεια, Τζορτζ!»: αυτός είναι ο Λόρδος Βίκτωρ Σασούν. 
«Μη δουλεύεις πολύ! Να θυμάσαι πως δεν θα τα πάρεις μαζί σου!»

Είναι σωστή έτσι η διόρθωση;;;:s


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2011)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς την απορία σου, αλλά δεν με βοηθά η μέρα που πέρασα. Το «τελεία μέσα στα εισαγωγικά» είναι ο τρόπος που έχεις διαλέξει να βάζεις την τελεία: πολύ ωραία, άλλοι διαλέγουν την τελεία έξω από τα εισαγωγικά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι πάμε προς το σύστημα που επιλέγεις. Οπότε, σωστά: «...που είχαμε ποτέ.»
Όταν η πρόταση τελειώνει με θαυμαστικό: «...δεν θα τα πάρεις μαζί σου!»
Σωστά, δεν χρειάζεται τελεία εκεί.

Επίσης, δεν θα έβαζα άνω και κάτω τελεία μετά τα εισαγωγικά. Θα έγραφα:
«Γεια σου, Τζορτζ!» Αυτή τη φορά είναι ο κόμης του Ρόζμπερι.
«Γεια, Τζορτζ!» Αυτός είναι ο λόρδος Βίκτορ Σασούν.

Έπεσα μέσα;


----------



## eva27 (Jul 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς την απορία σου, αλλά δεν με βοηθά η μέρα που πέρασα. Το «τελεία μέσα στα εισαγωγικά» είναι ο τρόπος που έχεις διαλέξει να βάζεις την τελεία: πολύ ωραία, άλλοι διαλέγουν την τελεία έξω από τα εισαγωγικά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι πάμε προς το σύστημα που επιλέγεις. Οπότε, σωστά: «...που είχαμε ποτέ.»
> Όταν η πρόταση τελειώνει με θαυμαστικό: «...δεν θα τα πάρεις μαζί σου!»
> Σωστά, δεν χρειάζεται τελεία εκεί.
> 
> ...


 
Καλημέρα! Ελπίζω η μέρα αυτή να είναι καλύτερη για σένα! Νομίζω μέσα έπεσες αν και υπάρχει ένας κανόνας που λέει: εάν μέσα στα εισαγωγικά υπάρχει σημείο στίξης (θαυμαστικό, ερωτηματικό ή τρεις τελείες) δεν ακολουθεί άλλο σημείο στίξης. Εξαιρούνται, όπως είναι γνωστό, οι περιπτώσεις προτάσεων,όπου το ερωτηματικό, το θαυμαστικό ή τα αποσιωπητικά δεν αναφέρονται σε όλη την περίοδο. 
Έτσι: «Η Κόμησσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.» Αυτό με προβληματίζει, μήπως η τελεία πάει απέξω;


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2011)

Εδώ στο τελευταίο έχεις κανονικά εισαγωγικά μέσα σε εισαγωγικά αφού η δεύτερη πρόταση είναι κάτι που λέει η Κόμισσα. Δηλαδή:
«Η Κόμισσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! “Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.”»


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ στο τελευταίο έχεις κανονικά εισαγωγικά μέσα σε εισαγωγικά αφού η δεύτερη πρόταση είναι κάτι που λέει η Κόμισσα. Δηλαδή:
> «Η Κόμισσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! “Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.”»


 
Καλημέρα.

Ακριβώς, εάν η πρόταση απευθύνεται στον μάγειρα.
Αν όμως η Κόμισσα απευθύνεται σ' εκείνον που τους σύστησε τον μάγειρα, δεν χρειάζονται τα εσωτερικά εισαγωγικά:

«Η Κόμισσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.»

Πάντως αυτός ο κανόνας (που θα ήθελα να δω διατυπωμένο σε κάποια έγκυρη πηγή) μ' έχει ταλαιπωρήσει άδικα κατά καιρούς. Στο style guide μιας από τις εταιρείες που συνεργάζομαι γράφει ότι εάν ολόκληρη η περίοδος είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, το τελικό σημείο στίξης πάει κι αυτό μέσα. Αν όχι, απέξω. Δηλαδή: 

-Πώς το είπε ο Κώστας;
-"Θα πάμε στο βουνό."
ή
Ο Κώστας είπε, "Θα πάμε στο βουνό". / "Θα πάμε στο βουνό", είπε ο Κώστας.

Μερικοί συνάδελφοι που δεν τον καταλαβαίνουν σωστά (ή δεν τον διαβάζουν καν), τα βάζουν όπου θέλουν κι άντε μετά να ασχολείσαι με τέτοιο ψείρισμα. Κι ακόμη χειρότερα, να τα βάζεις όπως λέει ο κανόνας, να τα αλλάζει ο συνάδελφος στην επιμέλεια και να πρέπει να τα επαναφέρεις μετά. Ράβε-ξήλωνε για την ανούσια κττμγ λεπτομέρεια. Ιδίως σε υπότιτλο, σιγά μην προλάβει ο θεατής να αντιληφθεί από τη στίξη αυτή την πληροφορία που, στο κάτω κάτω, άχρηστη του είναι. Ας γίνει ενιαίο το σύστημα να ησυχάσουμε· τα σημεία στίξης μπορεί να 'ναι μικροσκοπικά, αλλά είναι πολλά τα ρημάδια. 
Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: "Η Στίξις"


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ράβε-ξήλωνε για την ανούσια κττμγ λεπτομέρεια. Ιδίως σε υπότιτλο, σιγά μην προλάβει ο θεατής να αντιληφθεί από τη στίξη αυτή την πληροφορία που, στο κάτω κάτω, άχρηστη του είναι.


 Νομίζω ότι αυτό θεραπεύεται μόνο αν από το style guide αφαιρεθεί αυτή η άχρηστη οδηγία και στη θέση της μπει ακριβώς αυτό: 
Το θέμα είναι ασήμαντο, μην ασχολείστε με το αν η τελεία είναι μέσα ή έξω από τα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 24, 2011)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι κι εγώ μια που σας βρήκα ζεστούς; 
Όταν γράφω μια πρόταση που περιέχει στο τέλος παρένθεση, μπορώ να βάλω μετά ερωτηματικό ή άνω κάτω τελεία (όπως τώρα, καλή ώρα); 
Ρωτάω, γιατί μου φαίνεται περίεργο οπτικά αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι φταίνε τα εμοτικονάκια. :blush:


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

Εγώ που τις παρενθέσεις τις έχω ψωμοτύρι, αυτό κάνω συνεχώς, όταν το σημείο στίξης δεν ανήκει στο κείμενο της παρένθεσης αλλά στην υπόλοιπη πρόταση (μου φαίνεται πως φταίνε τα εμοτεικόνια, όχι; ).

Καμιά φορά βέβαια, συνήθως με τα ερωτηματικά ή τα θαυμαστικά και αν η παρένθεση είναι μεγάλη, προτιμώ να τα βάλω πριν ώστε να είναι σαφές ότι ανήκουν στην προηγούμενη πρόταση και να τονιστεί αναλόγως. Τότε η παρένθεση αυτονομείται, στέκει μόνη της μετά την πρόταση.

Αλλά εγώ είμαι δαεμάνος (προσανατολισμένος πιο πολύ στην πράξη, που λέει και η υπογραφή μου)· περιμένω κι εγώ τους πιο αρμόδιους.


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Όταν γράφω μια πρόταση που περιέχει στο τέλος παρένθεση, μπορώ να βάλω μετά ερωτηματικό ή άνω κάτω τελεία (όπως τώρα, καλή ώρα);


Έλσα, γιατί να μη μπορείς; Φοβάσαι μη σου την πέσουν οι άτεγκτοι λεξιλόγοι; Μη φοβάσαι, θα προτάξω τον μπέτη μου και θα σε υπερασπίσω.

Κατά τα άλλα, θα ήθελα, χωρίς να μπω στις λεπτομέρειες, να αποτολμήσω έναν γενικό _πρακτικό _κανόνα by default. Έναν κανόνα που ίσχυε στην πράξη πριν από τις μεταπολιτευτικές γλωσσοπλαστικές παρεμβάσεις. Σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας, αφήστε το σημείο στίξης έξω από την παρένθεση. Αν δεν είναι "σωστό", δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος και κανείς δεν θα το διαβάσει με λάθος τρόπο. Αντίθετα, αν είναι "σωστό" να μπει μετά, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπει μετά, όταν τουλάχιστον το κείμενο συνεχίζεται. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το σημείο στίξης που μπαίνει μετά την παρένθεση συμμετέχει στην οργάνωση της ολότητας (της περιόδου στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση). Είναι η σημαδούρα της λογικής οργάνωσης του όλου, η συνδετική άρθρωση. Το σημείο στίξης που βρίσκεται μέσα στην παρένθεση αποσύρεται αιδημόνως και αφήνει μια γεύση μη εκπλήρωσης. Οι επιταγές της ολότητας πρέπει να υπερισχύουν γιατί αλλιώς μου τη δίνει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2011)

Σας έχω πει ότι το μοναδικό μου πρόβλημα στη στίξη (αν και ίσως υπερβάλλω) είναι όταν έχω μια μεγάλη πρόταση (εννοώ «περίοδο») που αρχίζει με ερώτηση, αλλά στη συνέχεια και μετά από καμιά δεκαριά δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις, μετά από ανηφόρες και κατηφόρες, εμφάσεις και παρενθέσεις, έρχεται το τέλος της και είμαι ο μοναδικός που θυμάται ότι η πρόταση ξεκίνησε σαν ερώτηση (και περιμένει και απάντηση) και σκέφτομαι ότι καλύτερα θα είναι να το φάω το ερωτηματικό παρά να το βάλω;

Ο Κώστας έχει προτείνει κάτι σαν το ισπανικό (σωστά λέω;) ερωτηματικό στην αρχή, δηλαδή:
;Σωστά το βάζω;
αλλά μέχρι να μπουν οι καινούργιοι κανόνες σάς δηλώνω υπεύθυνα ότι μόνο σε τούτο το φόρουμ έχω προβληματιστεί τουλάχιστον είκοσι φορές και δεν αποκλείεται να αναδιατύπωσα μερικές φορές την πρότασή μου για να μη φαίνεται περίεργη σαν την πρώτη εδώ (που είναι επίτηδες έτσι).


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2011)

Πέρα από τις αναδιατυπώσεις, νομίζω ότι οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε τις ιδιαιτερότητες του γραπτού λόγου και να ενεργούμε αναλόγως. Εγώ πολύ συχνά προσθέτω το "άραγε", και νομίζω ότι είναι μια καλή λύση. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο, κάνουμε refresh στην ερώτηση.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 25, 2011)

Themis said:


> Έλσα, γιατί να μη μπορείς; Φοβάσαι μη σου την πέσουν οι άτεγκτοι λεξιλόγοι; Μη φοβάσαι, θα προτάξω τον μπέτη μου και θα σε υπερασπίσω.


 
Ω, μιλ μερσί αγαπητέ Θέμη, με συγκινείτε! 
(μπέτης=στήθος; κι ο τζανα-μπέτης, τι σχέση έχει;  )


----------



## Themis (Jul 25, 2011)

Elsa said:


> (μπέτης=στήθος; κι ο τζανα-μπέτης, τι σχέση έχει;  )


Ο μπέτης είναι όντως στήθος. Ο τζαναμπέτης τουρκικής προέλευσης. Πορτοκαλίζοντας ανερυθρίαστα προτείνω ετυμολόγηση από το "τζάνουμ μου το στήθος σου".


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2011)

Themis said:


> Έλσα, γιατί να μη μπορείς; Φοβάσαι μη σου την πέσουν οι άτεγκτοι λεξιλόγοι; Μη φοβάσαι, θα προτάξω τον μπέτη μου και θα σε υπερασπίσω..



κόντρα στη μπόρα του καιρού, κόντρα σε κάθε μπόρα, βάνε το μπέτη σου μπροστά, κι όλο μπροστά προχώρα 

καλημέρα


----------



## eva27 (Jul 25, 2011)

Χαχαχαχα! Από την τελεία στον τζαναμπέτη! Τι είμαστε εμείς οι θεωρητικοί!; Έχουμε κάτι το τρελό αλλά ωραίο!
Σχετικά με την τελεία είναι κυρίως ότι αν αναφέρεται σε όλη την πρόταση ή προϋπάρχει άνω κάτω τελεία μπαίνει απέξω. Αλλά στους διαλόγους; Τέλος πάντων, το έχω δει που δε βάζουν και καθόλου. Η βίβλος των διορθωτών είναι ο οδηγός της κυρίας Ιορδανίδου και καλό είναι να έχουμε σχετικά μία γραμμή όλοι για να μη δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις π.χ. διάβασα για ένα αρχικό ερωτηματικό όπως τα ισπανικά  :woot: Πρωτότυπο αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτό!:cheek:

Σπαζοκεφαλιά πάντως τα σημεία στίξης για γερούς λύτες!:curse:


----------



## eva27 (Jul 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ στο τελευταίο έχεις κανονικά εισαγωγικά μέσα σε εισαγωγικά αφού η δεύτερη πρόταση είναι κάτι που λέει η Κόμισσα. Δηλαδή:
> «Η Κόμισσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! “Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.”»


 Δε χρειάζονται ανωφερή γιατί και ο ίδιος ο σύζυγος της κόμησσας μπορεί να εκφέρει άποψη περί φαγητού! Δεν έπεφτε παντόφλα! χαχαχαχαχα
Α! Το κόμησσα το γράφω έτσι γτ το είδα στη Neurolingo...


----------



## raven (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
Συγχωρήστε μου το ιντερνετικό τρακ, γράφω για πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ, σας παρακολουθώ καιρό τώρα και πήρα τελικά την απόφαση να γράψω κι εγώ όταν από γκούγκλισμα (!) έπεσα πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, το θέμα του οποίου αποτελεί και δική μου απορία: εισαγωγικά και υπόλοιπα σημεία στίξης, και συγκεκριμένα η θέση της τελείας. Πού την τοποθετούμε τελικά, βρε παιδιά, μέσα για έξω; :)
Όταν η πρόταση εντός των εισαγωγικών αποτελεί τμήμα ευρύτερης περιόδου, όλα καλά. Το κατάλαβα, μπαίνει έξω.
Όταν ολόκληρη η περίοδος είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, υποστηρίζετε ότι καλό είναι να μπαίνει από μέσα, σωστά; (ή μήπως δε χρειάζεται αυστηρότητα σε αυτό το ζήτημα και τζάμπα βασανίζομαι; ) Γιατί όμως; Η Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη αναφέρει ότι η τελεία σημειώνεται έξω από τα εισαγωγικά χωρίς να γίνεται ο διαχωρισμός που ανέφερα παραπάνω. 
[Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δε μου αρέσει να αντιμετωπίζω κανένα βιβλίο (βλ. Γραμματική, λεξικά κ.λπ.) τυπολατρικά και τυφλά, γι’ αυτό άλλωστε και γράφω στο φόρουμ αυτό, αναζητώντας γόνιμο διάλογο. Ανέφερα τη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη με το σκεπτικό ότι ακολουθούμε αυτήν, μιας και είναι η επίσημη σχολική γραμματική. (η καινούργια έχει τυπωθεί ή όχι ακόμα; ) Με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω τη λογική που υπάρχει στην εφαρμογή ή μη ενός κανόνα, όπως είναι αυτός. Σε αρκετά λογοτεχνικά βιβλία έχω δει να εφαρμόζεται η λογική της _τελείας έξω από τα εισαγωγικά_, αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα, εφόσον είναι γνωστό πως πολλοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι και εταιρείες μοιράζουν style guide και επιλέγουν να ακολουθούν δικούς τους κανόνες. Αν ένας άμοιρος μεταφραστής τύχει και συνεργαστεί με περισσότερους από έναν εκδοτικούς με διαφορετική νοοτροπία, τότε… μαύρο φίδι που τον έφαγε. Συμφωνείτε;]
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, με την ωραία σου απορία.
Εγώ είμαι τριανταφυλλιδικός σ’ αυτό το θέμα. Αυτό που λέει στην παράγραφο 134 της Νεοελληνικής τηρώ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια — και το αντίθετό του στα αγγλικά. Όμως έχει μια λογική ο αγγλικός κανόνας, που βάζει μέσα στα εισαγωγικά όλα τα σημεία της στίξης — όπως το θαυμαστικό ή το ερωτηματικό, έτσι και το κόμμα και την τελεία. Είναι πρόσφατη μόδα που ακολουθούν κάποιοι εκδότες. Ξεφυλλίζω εδώ μια δουλειά μου που την έδωσα με τις τελείες ελεύθερες, έξω από τα εισαγωγικά. Κοιτάζω λοιπόν το τυπωμένο και τις έχουν μετακινήσει όλες! Οπότε: ρωτάμε και για τη στίξη. Είναι χαζό κάποιος να κάθεται μετά να παίζει τελίτσες.

Παρέμπ, η νέα γραμματική (που έχουμε σε PDF) δεν το λέει με τη σαφήνεια που το λέει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, αλλά το κάνει:
Τα εισαγωγικά ( « » ) σημειώνονται:
α) Στην αρχή και στο τέλος ενός παραθέματος, στο οποίο περιέχονται τα λόγια κάποιου, όπως ακριβώς τα διατύπωσε, π.χ. Ο πατέρας του τού είπε κοφτά: «Δύναμή σου είναι το μυαλό σου. Κοίταξε να το εκμεταλλευτείς».​


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2011)

Μία από τις ευκολότερες μεθόδους μάθησης είναι να παρατηρούμε τι κάνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Βίβερε συνειδηταμέντε.


raven said:


> _1._ Όταν ολόκληρη η περίοδος είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, υποστηρίζετε ότι καλό είναι να μπαίνει από μέσα, σωστά; (ή μήπως δε χρειάζεται αυστηρότητα σε αυτό το ζήτημα και τζάμπα βασανίζομαι*; )*
> 2. Γιατί όμως; Η Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη αναφέρει ότι η τελεία σημειώνεται έξω από τα εισαγωγικά χωρίς να γίνεται ο διαχωρισμός που ανέφερα παραπάνω.
> [_(...)_ Ανέφερα τη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη με το σκεπτικό ότι ακολουθούμε αυτήν, μιας και είναι η επίσημη σχολική γραμματική. *(η* :angry: καινούργια έχει τυπωθεί ή όχι ακόμα*; )*  _(...)_ Αν ένας άμοιρος μεταφραστής τύχει και συνεργαστεί με περισσότερους από έναν εκδοτικούς με διαφορετική νοοτροπία, τότε… μαύρο φίδι που τον έφαγε. Συμφωνείτε*;]*


Μας τα χάλασες μόνο με εκείνο το μικρό _η_ μετά από τελεία. Θα μπορούσε να μη μπει καθόλου τελεία, αλλά, μιας και μπήκε, δεν μπορούμε να τη σνομπάρουμε.

Η παρένθεση δεν είναι εντελώς άλλο ζωάκι από τα υπόλοιπα σημεία στίξης. Η αυτοτελής περίοδος ή παράγραφος κλείνεται σε παρενθέσεις με όλα τα συμπράγκαλά της εντός. Όπως ακριβώς έκανες κι εσύ στο ποστ σου. Μόνο που η αυτοτέλεια δεν είναι απόλυτο μέγεθος. The proof of the pudding is in the eating, η απόδειξη της αυτοτέλειας βρίσκεται στο σημείο στίξης (τελεία ή άλλο) που κλείνει την προηγούμενη περίοδο ή στον χωρισμό παραγράφου. Κατά τα άλλα, είπα τη γνώμη μου πιο πάνω.

Καλωσήρθες κι από μένα, αλλά πλιζ δηλώνετε το φύλο σας στο προφίλ σας γιατί πάμε να σας απαντήσουμε και παθαίνουμε φυλοδέτη.


----------



## raven (Oct 19, 2011)

Μάλιστα, πολύ ωραία και κατανοητά αυτά που μου είπατε. Επομένως, καλό είναι να υπάρχουν κάποιες συνεννοήσεις και για τα ζητήματα της στίξης πριν ξεκινήσουμε, για να γλιτώσουμε τα καημένα τα δάχτυλα του επιμελητή-διορθωτή από αγκύλωση. Τυχαίνει να βρίσκομαι πότε από τη μια και πότε από την άλλη πλευρά και γι’ αυτό συμπάσχω! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλωσορίσματα και για την απίστευτα γρήγορη ανταπόκριση και από τους δυο σας!
Αυτό αυτό το άτιμο το τρακ… άφησε μικρό το _η_ μετά την τελεία! :Ρ
Καληνύχτα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλωσήρθες, με την ωραία σου απορία.
> Εγώ είμαι τριανταφυλλιδικός σ’ αυτό το θέμα. Αυτό που λέει στην παράγραφο 134 της Νεοελληνικής τηρώ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια — και το αντίθετό του στα αγγλικά. Όμως έχει μια λογική ο αγγλικός κανόνας, που βάζει μέσα στα εισαγωγικά όλα τα σημεία της στίξης — όπως το θαυμαστικό ή το ερωτηματικό, έτσι και το κόμμα και την τελεία. Είναι πρόσφατη μόδα που ακολουθούν κάποιοι εκδότες. Ξεφυλλίζω εδώ μια δουλειά μου που την έδωσα με τις τελείες ελεύθερες, έξω από τα εισαγωγικά. Κοιτάζω λοιπόν το τυπωμένο και τις έχουν μετακινήσει όλες! Οπότε: ρωτάμε και για τη στίξη. Είναι χαζό κάποιος να κάθεται μετά να παίζει τελίτσες.


 
Δεν ξέρω πώς ήταν παλιά, σήμερα όμως έτσι είναι το σύστημα γραφής· δηλαδή η τελεία εκτός εισαγωγικών.


----------



## raven (Oct 19, 2011)

Έστω ότι πρακτικά λύνουμε το πρόβλημά μας ζητώντας κατευθυντήριες γραμμές από τους εκδοτικούς και τις εταιρείες ακόμα και για τη στίξη.
Από φιλολογικό ενδιαφέρον όμως θα ήθελα να ήξερα ποια λογική κρύβεται πίσω από το διαχωρισμό ως προς την αντιμετώπιση της τελείας από τη μια και του ερωτηματικού και του θαυμαστικού από την άλλη (σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα στη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη). Έχει άραγε (ορίστε και το refresh στην ερώτηση :) )να κάνει με τη διαφορετική λειτουργία, το διαφορετικό ρόλο της τελείας στην περίοδο σε σχέση με τα άλλα δύο σημεία στίξης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Προφανώς, γιατί η τελεία δηλώνει απλώς στοπ στο κείμενο. Πρόσεξε ότι ούτε στην παρένθεση την βάζεις. Το κλείσιμο εισαγωγικών από μόνο του δηλώνει τέλος στην περίοδο, άρα η τελεία βρίσκεται εκεί μόνο για να δηλώσει ότι και το κείμενο τελειώνει εκεί και δεν ακολουθεί τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## raven (Oct 19, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την απάντηση!


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έδωσε αλλού κάποια εξήγηση — όχι πάντως στις γραμματικές του. Τελεία _μέσα_ σε εισαγωγικά βρίσκουμε και παλιότερα. Βέβαια, τα εισαγωγικά δεν ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένα όσο σήμερα που γράφουμε διαλόγους με το αγγλικό σύστημα. Τότε οι διάλογοι γράφονταν με παύλες.

Ορίστε, _Πανδώρα_ του 1870. Στο κάτω μέρος της σελ. 83 η τελεία είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά. Πιο κάτω (σελ. 86) έχει και διάλογο με παύλες.

Μπορούμε να δούμε και το σημερινό σύστημα με τα κόμματα. Άλλοι γράφουν:
(α) «Το ξέρεις», είπε, «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
και άλλοι:
(β) «Το ξέρεις» είπε «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».

Αγγλικό σύστημα (α) εναντίον Τριανταφυλλίδη (β).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2011)

Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι το σύστημα β είναι του Τριανταφυλλίδη. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το α είναι το στάνταρ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Βεβαίως. Η παρ. 134 της _Νεοελληνικής_ γράφει:
Το κόμμα δε σημειώνεται, εκτός όταν με το κλείσιμο των εισαγωγικών τελειώνει φράση που απαιτεί κόμμα:
«Και τότε» πρόσθεσε ο πατέρας του «θα μπορέσεις...».​
Αυτό το σύστημα υποστηρίζει και η Άννα Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_.
«Στην περίπτωση αυτή» είπε ο Πέτρος «θα επισπεύσουμε την αναχώρησή μας».​
Στο _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_ (σελ. 61-62):
Όταν παραθέτουμε τα λόγια κάποιου άλλου σε εισαγωγικά, σημειώνουμε το κόμμα έξω από τα εισαγωγικά μόνο όταν το απαιτεί η πρόταση:
_Κατορθώσαμε να πει «παραδίνομαι», γιατί τον κουράσαμε πάρα πολύ.​_Αντίθετα, δεν χωρίζουμε με κόμμα τις μικρές ή μεγάλες προτάσεις που δηλώνουν ποιος είπε τα λόγια που βρίσκονται στα εισαγωγικά:
_«Αγαπάτε αλλήλους» είπε ο Χριστός._​​


----------



## raven (Oct 20, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που αναφέρετε και την περίπτωση των κομμάτων με τα εισαγωγικά γιατί κι αυτά τα βρίσκουμε συνεχώς μπροστά μας στους διαλόγους.
Εφόσον οι ρυθμίσεις της σχολικής Γραμματικής μας καλύπτουν, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να θέλουμε σώνει και καλά να τις παραβλέπουμε. Όχι απαραίτητα εμείς δηλαδή, αλλά αυτοί που θα μας δώσουν τα style guides. Δε θέλουμε φυσικά να αντιμετωπίζουμε τυπολατρικά τη σχολική Γραμματική, και αν υπάρχει λόγος σοβαρός, να τις αμφισβητήσουμε τις ρυθμίσεις αυτές. Χρειάζονται όμως επιχειρήματα που να στέκουν. Που να ακολουθούν μια λογική γλωσσολογική και όχι αυτό που «μας πάει οπτικά». Θα ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη διευκόλυνση αν είχαμε όλοι το ίδιο έργο αναφοράς (τη σχολική Γραμματική και τα έργα που βασίζονται σε αυτήν) και θα γλιτώναμε πολλούς επιμελητές από το να παίζουν τελίτσες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Επίσης: Παύλες και εισαγωγικά στο διάλογο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2013)

Είναι λάθος αν την τελεία τη βάζουμε μέσα στα εισαγωγικά; Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα όχι, εκτός αν έχουμε λάβει αντίθετη οδηγία. 

Εγώ για χάριν ευκολίας στα βιβλία τη βάζω μέσα, γιατί έτσι τη βλέπω στο αγγλικό κείμενο και πάει αυτόματα το χέρι. Όμως, υπάρχει πάντα η περίπτωση να μου τη διορθώσουν και να χαρακτηριστώ και απρόσεκτος. 

Το θεωρώ βλακεία και εντελώς επουσιώδες να πω την αλήθεια. 

Ένας φίλος έμπειρος στις διορθώσεις κειμένων μού τόνισε πρόσφατα ότι η παρένθεση δεν είναι σημείο στίξης, άρα η τελεία μπαίνει απ' έξω και το χαρακτήρισε αγγλισμό μάλιστα που δεν ισχύει στα καθ' ημάς. 

Τι λέτε τελικά; Να κάνω εύρεση και αντικατάσταση όλες τις τελείες και να τις βάλω απ' έξω για καλό και για κακό ή θα χάσω μια ώρα από τη ζωή μου τζάμπα; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Τι λέτε τελικά; Να κάνω εύρεση και αντικατάσταση όλες τις τελείες και να τις βάλω απ' έξω για καλό και για κακό ή θα χάσω μια ώρα από τη ζωή μου τζάμπα;


Να μην αλλάξεις τίποτα, αρκεί να το τηρείς με συνέπεια από την αρχή ως το τέλος.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2013)

Συνεπέστατα!!!! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> Κατά τα άλλα, θα ήθελα, χωρίς να μπω στις λεπτομέρειες, να αποτολμήσω έναν γενικό _πρακτικό _κανόνα by default. Έναν κανόνα που ίσχυε στην πράξη πριν από τις μεταπολιτευτικές γλωσσοπλαστικές παρεμβάσεις. Σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας, αφήστε το σημείο στίξης έξω από την παρένθεση. Αν δεν είναι "σωστό", δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος και κανείς δεν θα το διαβάσει με λάθος τρόπο. Αντίθετα, αν είναι "σωστό" να μπει μετά, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπει μετά, όταν τουλάχιστον το κείμενο συνεχίζεται. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το σημείο στίξης που μπαίνει μετά την παρένθεση συμμετέχει στην οργάνωση της ολότητας (της περιόδου στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση). Είναι η σημαδούρα της λογικής οργάνωσης του όλου, η συνδετική άρθρωση. Το σημείο στίξης που βρίσκεται μέσα στην παρένθεση αποσύρεται αιδημόνως και αφήνει μια γεύση μη εκπλήρωσης. Οι επιταγές της ολότητας πρέπει να υπερισχύουν γιατί αλλιώς μου τη δίνει.



Διττώ. Ditto. 

Ποτετουλάχιστον Ωστόσο:



daeman said:


> ...
> Ράβε-ξήλωνε για την ανούσια κττμγ λεπτομέρεια. Ιδίως σε υπότιτλο, σιγά μην προλάβει ο θεατής να αντιληφθεί από τη στίξη αυτή την πληροφορία που, στο κάτω κάτω, άχρηστη του είναι. Ας γίνει ενιαίο το σύστημα να ησυχάσουμε· τα σημεία στίξης μπορεί να 'ναι μικροσκοπικά, αλλά είναι πολλά τα ρημάδια.
> Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: "Η Στίξις"


----------



## Fany (Jan 22, 2017)

Γεια σας!
Το δικό μου πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο μετά από εισαγωγικά που περιέχουν θαυμαστικό ή ερωτηματικό βάζουμε τελεία - όπως μου σύστησε φιλόλογος.
Πχ. «Αααα… αυτό είναι ακριβώς που ονειρευόμασταν!». Και...
Ευχαριστώ
Φανή


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Κανονικά (μια και σ' αυτή τη χώρα το «κανονικό» θα καταντήσει στο τέλος να το αναζητούμε μόνο στη στίξη), αν η πρόταση έχει ξεκινήσει πριν από το παράθεμα μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, η δική της στίξη πρέπει να υπάρχει μετά τη στίξη του παραθέματος. Π.χ.

Γύρισε προς το μέρος μου και φώναξε με αγανάκτηση: «Μα επιτέλους!».

Όπως αν έγραφες:

Γύρισε προς το μέρος μου, φώναξε με αγανάκτηση «Μα επιτέλους!» και χτύπησε το χέρι της πάνω στο τραπέζι.


----------



## Fany (Jan 22, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ!
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την τελεία, και για την παρένθεση;
Πχ Είπε: "Όλα είναι μάταια...". Συνέχισα να σκέφτομαι
(Σκεφτόμουν ότι όλα είναι μάταια...). Συνέχισα να σκέφτομαι


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2017)

Έτσι που τη δίνεις την παρένθεση, είναι μια πλήρης πρόταση. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει στίξη απέξω.
Αν έλεγες όμως:
Το σκέφτηκα για λίγο (και αποφάσισα ότι όλα είναι μάταια...). 
εκεί βλέπεις ότι τη χρειάζεσαι την τελεία.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 25, 2017)

Fany said:


> Ευχαριστώ!
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την τελεία, και για την παρένθεση;
> Πχ Είπε: "Όλα είναι μάταια...". Συνέχισα να σκέφτομαι
> (Σκεφτόμουν ότι όλα είναι μάταια...).





nickel said:


> Έτσι που τη δίνεις την παρένθεση, είναι μια πλήρης πρόταση. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει στίξη απέξω.
> Αν έλεγες όμως:
> Το σκέφτηκα για λίγο (και αποφάσισα ότι όλα είναι μάταια...).
> εκεί βλέπεις ότι τη χρειάζεσαι την τελεία.



Απόπειρα επεξήγησης των του nickel λεγομένων (και πείτε μου αν τα 'πα καλά):

_Το κείμενο που δίνεις εντός παρένθεσης είναι μια πλήρης πρόταση. Μπορείς να βγάλεις, λοιπόν, την παρένθεση και, τότε, δεν θα υπάρχει λόγος να συζητάμε για στίξη απέξω.

Αν, όμως, έχεις παρένθεση η οποία τελειώνει με *αποσιωπητικά*, τότε σαφώς και πρέπει να βάζεις τελεία μετά την παρένθεσή σου, για να κλείνεις την πρόταση._

Να προσθέσω ότι, για εμένα (τον dominotheory, δηλαδή), δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα και το παράδειγμα που δίνεις, αν έκανες μια μικρή αλλαγή και έβγαζες το κεφαλαίο από το «Σκεφτόμουν»:

_Συνέχισα να σκέφτομαι (σκεφτόμουν ότι όλα είναι μάταια...).

_Αυτά και ελπίζω να βοήθησα (και να μην έγραφα επί ματαίω!). ;)


----------



## ichnilatis (Mar 25, 2022)

nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να δούμε και το σημερινό σύστημα με τα κόμματα. Άλλοι γράφουν:
> (α) «Το ξέρεις», είπε, «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
> και άλλοι:
> (β) «Το ξέρεις» είπε «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».


Ίσω να μην είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα, αλλά βρήκα εδώ αυτό το παράδειγμα και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι που με απασχολεί τώρα...
Μπορούμε στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα να βάλουμε την λέξη "είπε" μέσα στα εισαγωγικά και να χωρίζεται από την υπόλοιπη πρόταση μόνο με κόμματα; Δηλ. «Το ξέρεις, είπε, ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
Ή μήπως είναι καλύτερα με παύλες; «Το ξέρεις –είπε– ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
Ή, τέλος, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μείνει εκτός εισαγωγικών; Μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν να διασπάται η πρόταση έτσι.

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2022)

ichnilatis said:


> Μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν να διασπάται η πρόταση έτσι.


Καλημέρα. Πρώτα απ' όλα, να προβλέψω ότι κανένας επιμελητής δεν θα δεχτεί να μείνουν μέσα στα εισαγωγικά κάποια λόγια που δεν ανήκουν στον ευθύ λόγο. Αν δεχτούμε ένα σύντομο «είπε», θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε και πιο σύνθετες διατυπώσεις. Κλέβω από τον _Οδηγό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_:
«Ο πολιτισμός, κληρονομημένος ή κατακτημένος, όπως σημειώνει, στο ίδιο βιβλίο, ο Bauman, είναι ένα αποσπώμενο μέρος της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης: είναι κτήμα».
Χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα. 
Το πραγματικό παράδειγμα είναι:
Όπως σημειώνει, στο ίδιο βιβλίο, ο Bauman, «Ο πολιτισμός, κληρονομημένος ή κατακτημένος, είναι ένα αποσπώμενο μέρος της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης: είναι κτήμα».

Και να επισημάνω κάτι: Η πρόταση δεν έχει διασπαστεί από τη στίξη. Έχει διασπαστεί από την παρεμβολή του ρήματος. Αν ενοχλεί η παρεμβολή, βάζουμε τα εισαγωγικά λόγια πριν ή μετά τον ευθύ λόγο. «Το ξέρεις ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει», είπε.


----------



## ichnilatis (Mar 25, 2022)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλουμε το ρήμα "είπε", "έλεγε" ή ό,τι άλλο μέσα στην πρόταση, τι είναι καλύτερο να κάνουμε; Να το βάλουμε εκτός; Οι παύλες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να είναι πιο εμφανές;


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2022)

Εγώ συνήθως ακολουθώ τη στίξη του πρώτου παραδείγματος:
«Το ξέρεις», είπε, «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».

Θα μπορούσα επίσης να γράψω:
Είπε: «Το ξέρεις ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
«Το ξέρεις ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει», είπε.

Αν για κάποιο λόγο ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να βάλω ένα μόνο σετ εισαγωγικών και το «είπε» στη μέση, τι θα έκανα;
Ίσως ακολουθούσα τη λύση με τις παύλες, «Το ξέρεις –είπε– ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει», ίσως θα έβαζα παρένθεση, «Το ξέρεις (είπε) ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει». Και στη συνέχεια θα υπέβαλλα παραίτηση.


----------



## ichnilatis (Mar 25, 2022)

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ... αλλά με την παραίτηση με μπερδέψατε... 

Σημαίνει ότι προσωπικά δεν δέχεστε τα τελευταία παραδείγματα; Δεν είναι δηλαδή και τόσο δόκιμα; Καλά οι παρενθέσεις ούτε και σε μένα αρέσουν. Οι παύλες όμως δεν είναι δόκιμες;


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2022)

Την παραίτηση την αναφέρω σε σχέση με το «ήμουν υποχρεωμένος» — αν δηλαδή με υποχρέωνε κάποιος επιμελητής να εφαρμόζω πράγματα που θεωρώ λανθασμένα. Και ανέφερα προηγουμένως «κανένας επιμελητής δεν θα δεχτεί να μείνουν μέσα στα εισαγωγικά κάποια λόγια που δεν ανήκουν στον ευθύ λόγο». Το «είπε», ακόμα κι αν μπει μέσα σε παύλες ή παρένθεση, μένει μέσα στα εισαγωγικά. Και ό,τι είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά πρέπει να είναι μέρος αυτών ακριβώς που ειπώθηκαν. Αν είμαι εγώ επιμελητής και μου γράψεις
«Το ξέρεις –είπε– ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
θα το διορθώσω σε:
«Το ξέρεις», είπε, «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».


----------



## ichnilatis (Mar 25, 2022)

Έχω καλύφθεί από τις απαντήσεις σας, απλώς επιτρέψτε μου μία συμπλήρωση, για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος.
Το κείμενο που με απασχολεί δεν πρόκειται για διάλογο ή απλή παράθεση των λόγων κάποιου. Είναι ένα κείμενο στο οποιό, στη ροή του λόγου, παρατίθενται τα λόγια κάποιου άλλου με τρόπο που να συμπληρώνουν το νόημα των λόγων του γράφοντος. Οπότε δεν ταιριάζει πάντα να μπει το «έλεγε ο τάδε» ή «γράφει ο τάδε» εκτός του ευθέος λόγου.
π.χ. Η γιαγιά μάς προέτρεπε συνεχώς να δοξάζουμε τον Θεό «διότι –έλεγε– πάντοτε μας βοηθάει»...


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2022)

ichnilatis said:


> π.χ. Η γιαγιά μάς προέτρεπε συνεχώς να δοξάζουμε τον Θεό «διότι –έλεγε– πάντοτε μας βοηθάει»...


Το συγκεκριμένο θα το έγραφα:
Η γιαγιά μάς προέτρεπε συνεχώς να δοξάζουμε τον Θεό διότι, έλεγε, «πάντοτε μας βοηθάει»...
Σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις το άλλο κόλπο είναι:
Η γιαγιά μάς προέτρεπε συνεχώς να δοξάζουμε τον Θεό «διότι πάντοτε μας βοηθάει», όπως έλεγε.


----------



## ichnilatis (Mar 25, 2022)

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει όμως και όταν η πρόταση εντός των εισαγωγικών είναι αρκετά εκτεταμένη;
Εδώ έφερα ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2022)

Για τις ισορροπίες και τη σωστή ροή αποφασίζουμε κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2022)

nickel said:


> «Το ξέρεις», είπε, «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».


Προσωπικά το αφήνω ακομμάτιστο εάν δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κόμμα στην περίοδο του ευθέος λόγου.
«Το ξέρω» είπε «ότι δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
«Το ξέρω» είπε, «αλλά δεν μας έχουν καλέσει».
Το ανοιγοκλείσιμο των εισαγωγικών υπερεπαρκεί κτγμ και δεν χρειάζεται ο παρενθετικός χαρακτήρας τού «είπε» να διευκρινιστεί περαιτέρω και με αμφίπλευρα κόμματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά το αφήνω ακομμάτιστο εάν δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κόμμα στην περίοδο του ευθέος λόγου.


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος, αλλά δεν έχω μεταφράσει τόση λογοτεχνία που να μου έχει δοθεί η ευκαιρία να πειραματιστώ και με τους δύο τρόπους. Όταν γράφω ο ίδιος, π.χ. ένα ανέκδοτο ή μια σύντομη αφήγηση, έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δύο συστήματα, χωρίς όμως να έχω καταλήξει σε σαφή προτίμηση. 

Το σύστημά σου το ακομμάτιστο είναι αυτό που προτείνει η Ιορδανίδου στον _Οδηγό_, ενώ ο Γιαβρής στην _Στίξη στη γραπτή επικοινωνία_ προτιμά το άλλο.
Όταν παραθέτουμε αυτολεξεί (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά) ένα κείμενο, το χωρίζουμε με οριοθετικό κόμμα από τη φράση ή την πρόταση που το σχολιάζει. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για αποσπάσματα διαλόγων – είτε κλείνονται σε εισαγωγικά είτε όχι.​
Αν βλέπουμε σε μεταφράσεις το σύστημα με τα κόμματα πιο συχνά, προφανώς εκεί έχουμε επιρροή από την αγγλική πρακτική.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 26, 2022)

«Η μεγάλη κρυφή μου επιθυμία είναι να ήμουν ηθοποιός. Ίσως σε μια άλλη ζωή να γεννιόμουν ηθοποιός».

Στο προηγούμενο υπάρχει μία τελεία (της πρώτης πρότασης) μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.

Η δεύτερη είναι πιο σωστό να μπει μετά τα εισαγωγικά;

Ή, εφόσον είναι δύο προτάσεις που μπαίνουν και οι δύο σε εισαγωγικά, και η δεύτερη τελεία να μπει μέσα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Ή, εφόσον είναι δύο προτάσεις που μπαίνουν και οι δύο σε εισαγωγικά, και η δεύτερη τελεία να μπει μέσα;


Το πιο λογικό, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, είναι να μπει η τελεία πριν να κλείσουν τα εισαγωγικά, όπως συμβαίνει και με τα άλλα σημεία στίξης ή σε άλλες γλώσσες. Το να μπαίνει η τελεία έξω από τα εισαγωγικά (ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν άλλες τελείες _μέσα_ στα εισαγωγικά) είναι μια παλιότερη συνήθεια που διατηρείται μέχρι σήμερα. Δεχόμαστε και τις δύο επιλογές, εφόσον τηρούνται με συνέπεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεχόμαστε και τις δύο επιλογές, εφόσον τηρούνται με συνέπεια.


Όντως, η πασίγνωστη μεγάλη πλατφόρμα streaming έβαλε στο style guide της την παλιά εκδοχή, δηλαδή την τελεία πάντα έξω από τα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 26, 2022)

Αν βρεθεί επιμελητής να σας "μαλώσει" γιατί δεν τη βάζετε μέσα ή γιατί δεν τη βάζετε απόξω, να μου πείτε να τον μαλώσω με τη σειρά μου


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 27, 2022)

nickel said:


> Το πιο λογικό, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, είναι να μπει η τελεία πριν να κλείσουν τα εισαγωγικά, όπως συμβαίνει και με τα άλλα σημεία στίξης ή σε άλλες γλώσσες. Το να μπαίνει η τελεία έξω από τα εισαγωγικά (ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν άλλες τελείες _μέσα_ στα εισαγωγικά) είναι μια παλιότερη συνήθεια που διατηρείται μέχρι σήμερα. Δεχόμαστε και τις δύο επιλογές, εφόσον τηρούνται με συνέπεια.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας.

Στο βιβλίο του «Η Στίξη στη Γραπτή Επικοινωνία», ο Άρης Γιαβρής υπερασπίζεται την τελεία έξω από τα εισαγωγικά (εφόσον δεν προηγούνται αυτών αποσιωπητικά, θαυμαστικό ή ερωτηματικό, οπότε κρίνει ότι πρέπει να απουσιάζει τελείως).

Η δική μου απορία ήταν στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει μία πρόταση αλλά πολλές.

Γιατί τότε όλες οι υπόλοιπες τελείες των προτάσεων είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά και μόνο η τελευταία εκτός αυτών!


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Γιατί τότε όλες οι υπόλοιπες τελείες των προτάσεων είναι μέσα στα εισαγωγικά και μόνο η τελευταία εκτός αυτών!


Όπως ήδη ανέφερα, το μεταγενέστερο σύστημα, μάλλον επιρροή μεταφράσεων από τα αγγλικά, είναι πιο ορθολογικό, βάζοντας την τελεία μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, όπως ακριβώς βάζει και τα άλλα σημεία στίξης. Οπότε, αν σας ενοχλεί το ζήτημα με τις πολλές περιόδους και τις πολλές τελείες μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, δεν μένει παρά να εφαρμόσετε κι εσείς το σύστημα με την τελεία από μέσα, και να αδιαφορήσετε για τη ρυθμιστικότητα του Γιαβρή.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 27, 2022)

nickel said:


> Όπως ήδη ανέφερα, το μεταγενέστερο σύστημα, μάλλον επιρροή μεταφράσεων από τα αγγλικά, είναι πιο ορθολογικό, βάζοντας την τελεία μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, όπως ακριβώς βάζει και τα άλλα σημεία στίξης. Οπότε, αν σας ενοχλεί το ζήτημα με τις πολλές περιόδους και τις πολλές τελείες μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, δεν μένει παρά να εφαρμόσετε κι εσείς το σύστημα με την τελεία από μέσα, και να αδιαφορήσετε για τη ρυθμιστικότητα του Γιαβρή.



Από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, δεν υπάρχει ένας χρυσός κανόνας. Υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις. Όπως σε πολλά άλλα που προβληματίζουν έναν συντάκτη!


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, δεν υπάρχει ένας χρυσός κανόνας. Υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις. Όπως σε πολλά άλλα που προβληματίζουν έναν συντάκτη!


Ακριβώς. Για την ακρίβεια, το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα έχει τρεις απόψεις, δεδομένου ότι πριν και από τα εισαγωγικά είχαμε (και εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε) διαλόγους χωρίς εισαγωγικά.









Nichtlateinische Schriftzeichen






books.google.gr


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 27, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ακριβώς. Για την ακρίβεια, το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα έχει τρεις απόψεις, δεδομένου ότι πριν και από τα εισαγωγικά είχαμε (και εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε) διαλόγους χωρίς εισαγωγικά.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, η δική μου απορία δεν αφορούσε διαλόγους.

Αλλά την αναπαραγωγή μιας δήλωσης με πολλές προτάσεις.

Και ο προβληματισμός αφορούσε την τελευταία τελεία!

Αν θα μπει μέσα στα εισαγωγικά όπως οι υπόλοιπες ή έξω από αυτά!


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Αν θα μπει μέσα στα εισαγωγικά όπως οι υπόλοιπες ή έξω από αυτά!


Σωστός κι αυτός ο προβληματισμός. Σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις η απάντησή μου είναι: Μάθετε αν ο επιμελητής έχει αμετακίνητη άποψη πάνω στο θέμα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2022)

Επιτρέψτε μου να δηλώσω (δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναπεί) ότι είμαι με την (όπως την αποκαλέσατε) «παλιά» λύση. Οι τελείες έξω από τα εισαγωγικά. Ναι, ακόμα και αν μέσα στα εισαγωγικά προηγούνται άλλες τελείες.
Στους λόγους που επικαλούμαι δεν βάζω πρώτον την (ανεπιθυμητη για μένα) επίδραση της αγγλικής τυπογραφικής συνήθειας (αν και θα αρκούσε για μένα αυτό ), αλλά την ανάγκη για απλούς και καθαρούς κανόνες. Η (όπως την αποκαλέσατε) «νέα λύση» οδηγεί σε περιπτωσιολογία αντιμετώπισης, όπως θα διαπιστώσει όποιος διαβάσει το Chicago Manual.


----------

